# HVAC Blower Motor Noise



## GreekMoon1 (Oct 25, 2012)

I am having the same issue. Did you find a resolution to your problem?


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

Our 2011 just started squeaking, what did you end up doing to get it fixed?


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

silverram323 said:


> Our 2011 just started squeaking, what did you end up doing to get it fixed?


I recently noticed my 2011 doing it too, I'm just making just I can consistently reproduce the issue before I waste my time at the dealer.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

That sounds like bearings in the blower fan. I think the blower is more to the passenger side of the car, so any noises made by the fan will be more noticeable on that side.


----------



## mmontini6289 (Feb 14, 2012)

In my case, in the lower fan speed settings, it sounded like there was a cricket/squeaking in the passenger side dashboard. I figured it was a leaf or something, so I opened up the Cabin Air Filter compartment (behind the glove box) to check, and it was clean. I took it to the dealer the first time and they couldn't hear anything so they cleaned out the Cabin Air Filter and sent my on my way, which bothered me because I had already done that and had a pretty good idea that it was a bearing/bushing in the blower motor. They told me to stop in again when it was happening. So, a week later, it was happening so I drove straight there. The kid at the reception counter got in my car and heard the issue, so I shut the car off. (Little did I know, he wasn't a tech) So the tech walked over and wanted to hear it, as if he didn't believe me, and the sound wouldn't reproduce. He was about to send me on my way again, so I got aggravated with him and basically said that I don't want to drive 30 minutes to the dealer for a third time to try to have him listen to it, so just order the **** blower motor because I know that's what it is. So he did. A week later, the motor came in and they replaced it. It only took them about 30 minutes. No more noise. Hope this helps anyone else who is experiencing this issue.


----------



## v8318cid (Oct 3, 2012)

Guess I'm lucky in that respect. The blower in my '12 is quiet, especially on 1 and 2. Now if I could only get rid of the "dash itch/squeak". Unfortunately that would require taking the dash out...not something I want to do given my past experiences with such an undertaking.


----------



## Eco (May 13, 2011)

I have this problem, I don't expect them to find it.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Mine has a tick/chirp on fan speed 1 & 2. have not taken it in because it will be a waste of my time if the past is any indication of my service department. 

I sometimes think that the mechanics at my service department have been working too long in loud environments & have some hearing loss, things the average driver can hear they seem to not notice.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

If you are experiencing this issue I would recommend that you contact your dealer and have them look into this for you. Please keep me posted on this and if you have any other questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## bjllgw (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm experiencing this exact same problem on my Chevrolet Cruze 2011 LT w/ approx 20k miles. I just purchased it last week. After just a few days I started hearing a chirping/squeaking noise coming from inside the dashboard somewhere between the center to passenger side. I narrowed down the problem to the air. It's constant for as long as the air is on. I can easily hear it from the driver side when the air is on 1 or 2. When I turn the air up any higher the chirping noise is still there, but it's hard to hear because the air is blowing so hard. When I turn the air off I can hear the noise wind down to nothing. So it's easily reproducible for me.

I took it to the Chevrolet dealership that I purchased the car from this morning and two different techs sat in the car with me for about 5 minutes each. I demonstrated the noise for them while they sat in the passenger seat. I could hear the noise very clearly. Somehow neither of them could hear the noise. It's not hard at all to hear, but somehow they thought everything sounded normal. I kept insisting the sound was a chirping/squeaking noise and not normal. Eventually one of the techs said "Well I only get paid when I fix problems. So I'm not just telling you that I can't hear anything to avoid doing the work because that's how I get paid. I can rip your whole dash apart if you really want and find nothing, but that'll probably leave you with a lot of other noises."

Now why would I want them to do the work at this point? I was in the waiting room for over 1 hour before this and I hard them tell at least two other people that they couldn't reproduce whatever problem they were having. Maybe that's the way this dealership's service department does business. Does anyone have any suggestions on how I can get this problem resolved? Am I able to take the car to another Chevrolet dealership to be serviced under the manufacturer's bumper to bumper warranty? Is there anything else that I can do to ensure this problem is taken seriously and not just get another "everything sounds normal to me"?


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

Wow, they just totally blew you off. That's BS. I haven't done anything with my wife's car, ill wait till 35,500 miles then ill hit them up.

If you bought it a week ago, and they wont fix it, tell them to keep the car, and you will go buy one from another dealer willing to help you. Then get a 2012 (better mpg as it has different gearing)

If they tear into it and make other noises they are held responsible for that too.


----------



## bjllgw (Jan 22, 2013)

I wish it were as easy as telling them to keep the car and I get my money back. The dealership would probably laugh at me and blow me off even more.

I didn't want to take this issue off-topic with my other problems, but 50% of the time when I start accelerating from a complete stop I get this loud water flowing sound. So something else is wrong with this car.

If I'm experiencing these kinds of issues after only a few days, then I don't think there is much hope for this car. I am seriously considering trading it in for something other than a Cruze and taking a loss. I'd rather do it now rather than deal with more problems for a year and then trade it in for even less because it's older and has more mileage.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

bjllgw, take it to a different Chevy dealership. It sounds like you purchased someone else's problems. You can take any Chevy (except maybe the Volt) to any Chevy dealership in the country for warranty service.


----------



## bjllgw (Jan 22, 2013)

I will probably end up doing that. There is another Chevy dealership close by.

I quickly mentioned the problems to my father in law and off teh top of his head without looking at the car or hearing the noises he thought the heater/ac noise could be related to bearings and the liquid flowing sound when accelerating from a stop could be low antifreeze.


----------



## The Butcher (Apr 6, 2011)

I had this same issue on my 2011 LS shortly after purchasing it and the dealer was able to diagnose it. They determined it was a bearing in the fan portion of the blower motor and the repair was covered under warranty. Unfortunately there is no TSB for this issue yet as far as I know so many dealers aren't sure where to look but this is definitely becoming a common issue. My service advisor had to call a young tech from the shop to come listen to it because he couldn't hear it so if the dealer shoots you down I would definitely request that another tech come listen to the problem.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Hi guys I just got mine replaced for this exact same issue.
Sounded like a cricket with deeper tone. It starts when your car is at operating temperature and goes away when you turn on your AC.

My best suggestion is take it to another dealer or get a competent tech. 1 time they told me couldn't replicate and another said was normal. 
What I had to do arrive right at my appointment time and leave it on so the rpms wouldn't drop at idle. The problem is they will normally let the car sit so when they finally go out and test it, they can't replicate.
The tech came out right away and said that sounds bad.

Replaced the compressor, Evac and recharge and all is good. No longer get that sweet smell in my garage either.

I would keep bugging them and not wait till you're near your end of warranty because it is a $454 part that may have to come out if your pocket.

Good luck guys.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

bjllgw said:


> I'm experiencing this exact same problem on my Chevrolet Cruze 2011 LT w/ approx 20k miles. I just purchased it last week. After just a few days I started hearing a chirping/squeaking noise coming from inside the dashboard somewhere between the center to passenger side. I narrowed down the problem to the air. It's constant for as long as the air is on. I can easily hear it from the driver side when the air is on 1 or 2. When I turn the air up any higher the chirping noise is still there, but it's hard to hear because the air is blowing so hard. When I turn the air off I can hear the noise wind down to nothing. So it's easily reproducible for me.
> 
> I took it to the Chevrolet dealership that I purchased the car from this morning and two different techs sat in the car with me for about 5 minutes each. I demonstrated the noise for them while they sat in the passenger seat. I could hear the noise very clearly. Somehow neither of them could hear the noise. It's not hard at all to hear, but somehow they thought everything sounded normal. I kept insisting the sound was a chirping/squeaking noise and not normal. Eventually one of the techs said "Well I only get paid when I fix problems. So I'm not just telling you that I can't hear anything to avoid doing the work because that's how I get paid. I can rip your whole dash apart if you really want and find nothing, but that'll probably leave you with a lot of other noises."
> 
> Now why would I want them to do the work at this point? I was in the waiting room for over 1 hour before this and I hard them tell at least two other people that they couldn't reproduce whatever problem they were having. Maybe that's the way this dealership's service department does business. Does anyone have any suggestions on how I can get this problem resolved? Am I able to take the car to another Chevrolet dealership to be serviced under the manufacturer's bumper to bumper warranty? Is there anything else that I can do to ensure this problem is taken seriously and not just get another "everything sounds normal to me"?




bjllgw,
You are able to take your Cruze to a different dealer if you would like to. I would like you to keep me posted on the progress with this. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## jake (Feb 8, 2013)

I have a Chevy Cruze Lt 2012 with 7k miles and it just started to make the chirping noise from the passenger side blower. It's making me crazy. I made an appointment for this Monday at Spencer Cheverolet. I know they wont find the problem and it's going to be an awful experience - as usually at any car dealership. I'll let you know how it turns out. Wish me luck.


----------



## HellaciousA (Oct 7, 2011)

My car is making this noise as well on the low speed fan settings 1 or 2. It also does this with the A/C on or off, with the fan running. My warranty is about to expire on my 2012 (i drive a lot). Since this doesn't fall under the drivetrain warranty, has anyone fixed this themselves? I would rather try to fix it myself that to have the dealer gouge me on the pricing.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

HellaciousA - first, read the entire thread. It's only two pages long. The solution is in the thread - bad bearings on the blower motor. Also, take it in while you're under warranty and get a younger tech who hasn't lost his hearing from all the noises in a service department. Pulling this motor out is a real pain. The entire dash will have to come out. While they have it out have them take a swipe of the HVAC ducting lubricant and heat it over a lighter. If it smells like anti-freeze have them replace your HVAC duct at the same time. The blower is below this duct.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The whole dash doesn't need to be removed to replace the blower motor. It can be done behind the glovebox - easily accessible. I got something caught up in mine and had to take it out.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

HellaciousA, 

If you need assistance while at the dealership, let us know. You can private message us anytime. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## HellaciousA (Oct 7, 2011)

obermd said:


> HellaciousA - first, read the entire thread. It's only two pages long. The solution is in the thread - bad bearings on the blower motor. Also, take it in while you're under warranty and get a younger tech who hasn't lost his hearing from all the noises in a service department. Pulling this motor out is a real pain. The entire dash will have to come out. While they have it out have them take a swipe of the HVAC ducting lubricant and heat it over a lighter. If it smells like anti-freeze have them replace your HVAC duct at the same time. The blower is below this duct.


I did read the thread, thank you for suggesting that though. I don't trust any of the dealerships in my area, which is why I was asking if anyone has attempted this repair themselves. I work at a body shop and got the information for replacing the blower motor from Alldata, and as jblackburn stated, the glove box comes off and a duct has to be removed in order to gain access to the blower motor. I've never had any coolant smells in the car since I've owned it, so that is not my concern. I'll take some photos as I do this so hopefully it'll help others instead of irritating people by asking a question.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> I'll take some photos as I do this so hopefully it'll help others


A write-up would definitely be useful! Thanks!


----------



## HellaciousA (Oct 7, 2011)

My write-up is now in the how-to section: 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-how-library/33090-how-hvac-blower-motor-replacement.html

I drove the car today for a good 2 hrs and no chirping noise!


----------



## Mattyf2 (Dec 16, 2012)

I have had one replaced already and the new one is doing it now. They say they can't hear it i think GM needs to create a recall. I was driving a 2013 Malibu and that one was louder than the one in the cruze.I have nothing but problems with my 2011 Ltz 2 water pumps tranny rebuild steering the list goes on good luck brother.


----------

